# Why no coconut?



## Spyker (6/12/16)

I've been searching for a coconut juice where coconut is the main ingredient. I'm not looking for hint of coconut, I want it to be the main attraction!

So, who can point me in the right direction?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (6/12/16)

https://www.complexchaos.com/products/concerned-coconuts

Or if you're into menthol:
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-tropical-ice/

Otherwise as @NewOobY suggested, DIY is your best bet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NeXuS (6/12/16)

i don't know coconut seems very bland when using it in a juice like an after tone.Maybe a coconut extra or something stronger.. 

Complex Chaos has pretty good juice.. so im sure their batch of coconut mixes are great.


here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrDeedz (6/12/16)

Pop alldayvape a mail via the website to make some for you perhaps ? worth a shot, 
https://alldayvapes.co.za/contact-us
or call them :
Location: Equestria, Pretoria
Telephone: 012 807 1925 during business hours


but DIY the way 2 go,

Found these online if you willing to import. 
http://www.vapewild.com/coconut-e-juice/

https://www.vaporfi.com/vape-juice/caribbean-coconut.html

https://www.vapedudes.com/shop/e-juice/naturals-island-coconut

Happy hunting..


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/12/16)

NeXuS said:


> i don't know coconut seems very bland when using it in a juice like an after tone.Maybe a coconut extra or something stronger..
> 
> Complex Chaos has pretty good juice.. so im sure their batch of coconut mixes are great.
> 
> ...


Coconut extra is pure evil. Sun tan lotion all.the way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (6/12/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Coconut extra is pure evil. Sun tan lotion all.the way.


agreed, it shouldn't be used at to much of a high percentage - but if it is used properly it can definitely add tons of mouth feel and creaminess. I know that sounds weird, but trust bro it can work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spyker (6/12/16)

Johan Heyns said:


> https://www.complexchaos.com/products/concerned-coconuts
> 
> Or if you're into menthol:
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-tropical-ice/
> ...



Thanks, will give that try as well. Not really into mixing my own yet.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/12/16)

What you wanna do is - put the lime in de coconut, and vape dem both togedder.

*Nilsson's Demise:*
FA coconut 2%
INW Lime 1.5%

*Options*
TFA sweetener 0.5%
Koolada to taste.

70/30 VG / PG - Shake and vape but obviously better after a couple days.



We need to get the opinions of @method1 @Andre @RichJB on this recipe, but most of all we need @GregF - as he knows this best. hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## NeXuS (6/12/16)

NewOobY said:


> agreed, it shouldn't be used at to much of a high percentage - but if it is used properly it can definitely add tons of mouth feel and creaminess. I know that sounds weird, but trust bro it can work.




Hahaha sun tan lotion.. tried normal coconut.. but yeah not a fan of it.. it seems so light in a mix.


----------



## RichJB (6/12/16)

I think Greg will be biased, considering it's his favourite song ever, haha. I'm enjoying Shaner's Coconut Watermelon Slushy atm. Although it's not in-your-face-coconut-and-nothing-else, the coconut is prominent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> What you wanna do is - put the lime in de coconut, and vape dem both togedder.
> 
> *Nilsson's Demise:*
> FA coconut 2%
> ...



oh no, here we go again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (6/12/16)

@Chukin'Vape believe it or not I actually played it again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (6/12/16)

GregF said:


> @Chukin'Vape believe it or not I actually played it again



Playing it right now hahahaha - I'm defo mixing this up just out of principle for this Holiday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> What you wanna do is - put the lime in de coconut, and vape dem both togedder.
> 
> *Nilsson's Demise:*
> FA coconut 2%
> ...



I have vaped them both. In the one above (Nilsson's Demise) the Lime is the main actor - a nice and juicy (not tart) Lime with a Coconut background. In the one below (The Doctor Said) the Coconut is the main actor - thick and creamy coconut with Lime in the background. I love them both.

Of course, the song first for @GregF:


This might look like simple recipe, but see what the creator said here: "It’s an elegant, refreshing blend of coconut and lime, reminiscent of Ocean Water, that’s the result of about a dozen versions, the last seven or so just trying to find the right %’s to balance these two flavors.". These words had me decide to stick to the flavour brands he stipulates.

My mix cured for 4 days (3 recommended). The coconut is really creamy and the lime is not tart and brings a light, bright and refreshing tone to the juice. Been vaping this for 3 days running and loving it. A must for coconut lovers like @Genosmate.

*The Doctor Said *[pre-blend percentages]
INW Coconut 1.5 % [54.55 %]
FA Lime Tahiti Distilled 0.75 % [22.27 %]
TFA Koolada 0.5 % (Optional, leave it out or add as much as you like, I like it at 0.5%) [18.18 %]

Total flavour: 2.75 % (economical)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

